# sony a65



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 19, 2013)

LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! this new camera! Still figuring it all out.....bit I play with it daily trying to memorize it without looking! 
My ONLY con is.....BATTERY.....but its so worth the amazing viewfinder, which is what i believe runs the battery down so fast! But I've already ordered 2 extra batteries and extra charger  
I've used it for two sessions plus preschool  cap and gown pictures. I hope go upload some pics this weekend for some C&C....

LATER Y'ALL


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm glad you like your new A65 but I'm curious about your short battery life, do you use the LCD frequently? I shoot motocross with my a65 and a77 and they are typically turned on from 8AM to 5PM and I've never had to put a fresh battery in my a65 all day. I have the grip mounted on my a77 with 2 batteries and I don't ever remember it switching over to the 2nd battery in a full day of shooting. I never use the LCD and leave it turned around backwards, this also helps with folks who ask to preview photo's, I just show them the back of the camera and tell them it doesn't have a LCD. You can turn off the "auto review" as well to help with battery life.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 19, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I'm glad you like your new A65 but I'm curious about your short battery life, do you use the LCD frequently? I shoot motocross with my a65 and a77 and they are typically turned on from 8AM to 5PM and I've never had to put a fresh battery in my a65 all day. I have the grip mounted on my a77 with 2 batteries and I don't ever remember it switching over to the 2nd battery in a full day of shooting. I never use the LCD and leave it turned around backwards, this also helps with folks who ask to preview photo's, I just show them the back of the camera and tell them it doesn't have a LCD. You can turn off the "auto review" as well to help with battery life.



Yes I use the Lcsd a pretty good bit. But I haven't tries turning off auto review. I will do that as soon as I am home. I will also try not using the lcd screen and only use viewfinder and see if that helps. 

Thanks racing guy!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats dear on this awsome new camera of yours, the guys in the brown truck delivered your beauty and alls well that ends well.

Now we want to see some pictures please


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 19, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Congrats dear on this awsome new camera of yours, the guys in the brown truck delivered your beauty and alls well that ends well.
> 
> Now we want to see some pictures please



Hey goodguy! Yes yalls well that ends well....and I tried twice this week to upload a couple Pics but they said "upload failed" and after 4 tries my patience was out the window 

I will try again this weekend....

P.s. the prime lens is awesome!!!!! Still learning it tho


----------



## goodguy (Apr 20, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats dear on this awsome new camera of yours, the guys in the brown truck delivered your beauty and alls well that ends well.
> ...


Well keep trying till we get some nice a65 picture samples.

I myself am waiting for an exciting addition to my hobby, as a guy who loves photography, fountain pens and watches I am spread thin financially but still today I am getting a new toy (not photography), meeting a guy after work and just like you were excited before getting the Sony so am I at the moment, I cant wait to put my greedy hands on the new toy 

Isnt new toys fun


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 20, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Well keep trying till we get some nice a65 picture samples.
> 
> I myself am waiting for an exciting addition to my hobby, as a guy who loves photography, fountain pens and watches I am spread thin financially but still today I am getting a new toy (not photography), meeting a guy after work and just like you were excited before getting the Sony so am I at the moment, I cant wait to put my greedy hands on the new toy
> 
> Isnt new toys fun



What kind of toy u getting?!?!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 20, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> What kind of toy u getting?!?!



P.s. I will definitely try again when we get home from fishing!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 20, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Well keep trying till we get some nice a65 picture samples.
> ...



A Rolex Submariner watch :thumbup:

I AM Soooooooooooo Excited


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 20, 2013)

goodguy said:


> A Rolex Submariner watch :thumbup:
> 
> I AM Soooooooooooo Excited



A who? Rolex.....that's the brand right? Submariner.....that means it can be used in a submarine? Lol just kidding ......but really what's a rolex submariner watch???? 

So excited for you!!!! Isn't anticipation the best!!!!! Any way, any situation....its awesome!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 21, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > A Rolex Submariner watch :thumbup:
> ...



The waiting game, the excitment of before getting the item (any item that excites you) is what its all about, its the novelty of it and I LOVE that feeling 

Rolex Submariner is watch, like any other watch, indeed Rolex is the company name and Submariner is the model name, will not get into the reasons for the name, lots of history and desirability in this and I know a photography forum is not the place to get into this so basically its a watch LOL
This is what it looks like (just a picture I took from the net)








But we need to be careful not to get carried away with the need for the next exciting thing, I got hooked like that on limited edition fountain pens, these things cost me a fortune and at the end I bought them almost as a reflex, the thing stopped exciting me and I was not even paying attantion to what I am getting, the pen would come in the mail, I wouldnt even take the time to enjoy it because I was already on the net looking for the next pen, one day I woke up looking at the armada of these pens, looking at the money tied up in this collection and I knew its time for a change so I sold my entire limited edition pens and in the money we closed all the debt I owed and had left over for few more things.
With watches I bougth a 6 spot box so no matter what I will not own more then 6 watches, if I want another watch I must sell one to make space, this way I am not buying another vast collection without even using it.

With photography I am trying to do the same, I buy 1 camera for me 1 for the love of my life and few lenses which I find I need but not more then that, keep it usable and dont turn it into a usless collection of stuff that just collects dust and make my bank account cry.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 21, 2013)

goodguy said:


> The waiting game, the excitment of before getting the item (any item that excites you) is what its all about, its the novelty of it and I LOVE that feeling
> 
> Rolex Submariner is watch, like any other watch, indeed Rolex is the company name and Submariner is the model name, will not get into the reasons for the name, lots of history and desirability in this and I know a photography forum is not the place to get into this so basically its a watch LOL
> This is what it looks like (just a picture I took from the net)
> ...



Wow! That's alotta pens and alotta money! Lol

Congrats on ur new addition!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 21, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Wow! That's alotta pens and alotta money! Lol
> 
> Congrats on ur new addition!


Thank you dear 

Altogether in the 7 years or so of collecting pens I probably had 300-400 fountain pens coming and going, it was a lot of fun while it lasted.
Now watches and photography are my main interest even though I still am getting pens from time to time.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 21, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Thank you dear
> 
> Altogether in the 7 years or so of collecting pens I probably had 300-400 fountain pens coming and going, it was a lot of fun while it lasted.
> Now watches and photography are my main interest even though I still am getting pens from time to time.



Omg! I lose that many from my desk...in my preschool classroom.....in a few months it seems! At least they are only the really gnarly Walmart pens not collectors items!

I believe I will just stick to collecting pictures of any and everything I can get a picture of!

 I need a good daily photo challenge!! 

I could sit behind my camera all day every day.....as long as I'm not the one in front of the camera....ick don't like my picture taken at all....odd huh?


----------



## Tiller (Apr 21, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Omg! I lose that many from my desk...in my preschool classroom.....in a few months it seems! At least they are only the really gnarly Walmart pens not collectors items!
> 
> I believe I will just stick to collecting pictures of any and everything I can get a picture of!
> 
> ...



Preschool teacher huh? I could've called that.

Congrats, and yes pictures please! I was going to buy an a77 but instead received a Canon as a surprise gift, thus changing my brand loyalty forever!

I still dream about that viewfinder sometimes...


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 22, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Preschool teacher huh? I could've called that.
> 
> Congrats, and yes pictures please! I was going to buy an a77 but instead received a Canon as a surprise gift, thus changing my brand loyalty forever!
> 
> I still dream about that viewfinder sometimes...



Could've called it huh? And how is that? 

Yes I've gotten some really nice ones. But they won't load! It keeps saying upliad failed! Wth!?


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 22, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Could've called it huh? And how is that?
> 
> Yes I've gotten some really nice ones. But they won't load! It keeps saying upliad failed! Wth!?



P.s. the viewfinder is beyond AMAZING!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 22, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Omg! I lose that many from my desk...in my preschool classroom.....in a few months it seems! At least they are only the really gnarly Walmart pens not collectors items!
> 
> I believe I will just stick to collecting pictures of any and everything I can get a picture of!
> 
> ...


Finding a subject to shoot is always a challenge for me when I am not out with the family, sometime I will just walk at home looking for something interesting to shoot. On the weekends I cant wait for the family to go out and then its camera happy time


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 22, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Finding a subject to shoot is always a challenge for me when I am not out wishth the family, sometime I will just walk at home looking for something interesting to shoot. On the weekends I cant wait for the family to go out and then its camera happy time


I shoot flowers!!!! That was what I shot for almost two years before I started practicing with people....my.mom has them printed and framed all over her house....but shes my mom so shes a lil biased ha ha ha

I will shoot anything that's still long enough and even try with those that aren't 

I


----------



## skieur (Apr 22, 2013)

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Finding a subject to shoot is always a challenge for me when I am not out wishth the family, sometime I will just walk at home looking for something interesting to shoot. On the weekends I cant wait for the family to go out and then its camera happy time
> ...



Flowers are extremely difficult to effectively shoot beyond the basic snapshot level. They are often in the wrong location, hard to isolate, and with a busy background. It is also hard to come up with a creative viewpoint or unique approach to shooting this familiar subject. Avoiding the cliché, boring, flower snap shot is a real challenge.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 23, 2013)

skieur said:


> ARS.photography.MS said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


Totally agree, I was in botanic gardens in Chicago and there were so many amazing flowers, I took lots of pictures and most were pretty standard and even the nice one were not that impressive.
Flowers are by nature beautiful and interesting and to find the right angle and lighting to turn the picture from "nice" to WOW is truly a big challenge.


----------

